# [VIDEO] Classicnerd Butta ICS Android ROM for the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Classicnerd has finally released their Butta ROM 0.1.0 for the HP Touchpad.​




​


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

So........ I didn't see any changelog on the classicnerd website either. I'm sure it has something worth using, but... what?


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

im wondering whats the differences also? i think i read that CNB is more stable. I been using CM9 the past couple days. seems to be working good for me


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Once I get a change log, I'll post it.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## xnosha (Nov 29, 2011)

[23:26] <@leoisright> *browser mods *3 homescreens (hope it took this time) * increased animation speeds on launcher * added digets to 55 in calculator (just for you a55) * set to allow install of non-market apps * increased buffer for launcher * added more folder options in launcher * added dockmode in settings * brower to have advanced settings like last buttah series * added 10 more wallpaper choices to change thru *
[23:26] <@leoisright> plus
[23:27] <@leoisright> * wifi on at boot * incorporated new wifi libs and modules *


----------



## billbishere (Feb 11, 2012)

*from the xda page....

*Known bugs..Please don't repost these bugs

* HD Video/codecs not working
* Speaker farting noise when screen is off
* Wifi hit or miss
* Sound still has some major issues to be worked on
* Camera doesn't work yet (therefore no skype and what not.)
* Reboot to recovery hit or miss
* No Mic*
*So nothing new...*


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

I see a .1 in the download folder. =)


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

This ROM has not rebooted on me once. That is already a win in my book.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes this is a great from. Smooth and buttery... I do have problems with Nova launcher working because it seems as if it makes the screens larger even when I change the grid size. Also, a portion of my keyboard disappears when I'm in my browser. So I'm on stock and I have ZERO complaints. Everything works great. Classic nerd has done an amazing job and my wifi is strong. I'm on v1. They also have out v2 and v2odex. Awesome job guys and thank you Rev one more time for another outstanding video. I like your app too.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> Yes this is a great from. Smooth and buttery... I do have problems with Nova launcher working because it seems as if it makes the screens larger even when I change the grid size. Also, a portion of my keyboard disappears when I'm in my browser. So I'm on stock and I have ZERO complaints. Everything works great. Classic nerd has done an amazing job and my wifi is strong. I'm on v1. They also have out v2 and v2odex. Awesome job guys and thank you Rev one more time for another outstanding video. I like your app too.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------

